# Michigan-Sportsman Royal Rumble



## Roger That

Lucky Chucky Vs. Fish Slayer 57347837843847837


----------



## Roger That

KBUCK vs. Alpha Buck ( knuck if you Buck)


----------



## samsteel

steelhead vs creek chubs


----------



## wartfroggy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That

lol


----------



## wartfroggy

Walranger5 vs. TBD. ?? ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That

wartfroggy said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do concur!!


----------



## wartfroggy

diztortion said:


> Limpinglogan vs. Salmotrutta
> 
> Youngfish vs Multispeciestamer
> 
> That would be a better fight in my opinion.


That might not be fair if Limplogan wears his wrasslin spandex leotard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## llpof

Wallranger5 and swampbuck vs. unreel and wartfroggy


----------



## quest32a

This one will date nearly everyone here. 

D A N S T E E L I M A N vs Ladykiller. 

God his name is even blocked here and its been 12 years....LOL


----------



## Trout King

splitshot vs oh yeah 
roger_that vs riverbob
roger that vs everyone
thousandcasts vs tamer
salmodog vs mrjimspeaks
and the battle royal includes everyone in the gear restrictions forum
mpsteelheader vs quest32
homerdog vs all um fans


ding ding ding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King

shoeman vs troutguy26
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King

diztotion vs catfish keats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion

Trout King said:


> diztotion vs catfish keats
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nobody messes with my kitters.. :evilsmile


----------



## Trout King

diztortion said:


> Nobody messes with my kitters.. :evilsmile


i caught a big one in ur spot...lets rumble!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King

grudge match: tighlines12 vs fishslayer......whatever numbers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King

grudge match: tighlines12 vs fishslayer......whatever numbers

me vs johnny5alive (idk why but whatever)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King

me and steelnice vs roger_that and samsteel...kangs bro!
_Posted via Mobile Device_ in tha choppas!


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Trout King said:


> splitshot vs oh yeah
> roger_that vs riverbob
> roger that vs everyone
> thousandcasts vs tamer
> salmodog vs mrjimspeaks
> and the battle royal includes everyone in the gear restrictions forum
> mpsteelheader vs quest32
> homerdog vs all um fans
> 
> 
> ding ding ding!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me and Hutch are both Hen Killers! so that one does not work :lol:


----------



## Trout King

k tamer...then u vs mark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer

I remember back when it used to be AlphaBuck vs. MPsteelheader, now that would be worth seeing!

Their good buds now though so likely wont see it anytime soon...

Based on the existence of this thread, you can tell it has been cold lately


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

troutguy26 said:


> Logan, whats your signature move? The five on two? Makes em squeal every time!


Nah, he would go for the camel clutch or some sshhiitt and I would make home boy cry with the GUILLOTINE! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel

I think it's great this thread has lasted 5 pages and remained civil. Everyone is being good natured and having fun, not taking it too serious.....more what fishing and outdoors is all about anyhow. Nice to see on here.


----------



## limpinglogan

I am going to choke SamSteel and Salmotrutta out at the same time...


----------



## William H Bonney

quest32a said:


> Pretty sure her hubby would have something to say about it.


What exactly are you getting at,, are these tag-team matches now, do I need to find a partner too?


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

limpinglogan said:


> I am going to choke SamSteel and Salmotrutta out at the same time...


Bring it on Logan! Lmao you might get Samsteel down easy ( i hear from rogerthat he likes it rough)but I'm a fat****, talkin like 225lbs bra-aj. You might need to grease the door hinges just to get me in the ring! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King

so who would win in the royal rumble with everyone in the ring? last person in wins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

Trout King said:


> so who would win in the royal rumble with everyone in the ring? last person in wins.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky chucky or Mark p


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King

SALMOTRUTTA said:


> Lucky chucky or Mark p
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i think they got disqualified, lol...damn refs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samsteel

limpinglogan said:


> I am going to choke SamSteel and Salmotrutta out at the same time...


I think somebody is pulling their sweatpants up too high


----------



## Trout King

samsteel said:


> I think somebody is pulling their sweatpants up too high


do you smell what the logan is cookin'?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limpinglogan

> Originally Posted by samsteel
> I think somebody is pulling their sweatpants up too high
> do you smell what the logan is cookin'?


----------



## steely74

Me vs. everyone who fishes Pautzke and checks their float :lol:


----------



## slowpaya

riverbob, limpin logan and humbly yours,slow


----------



## wartfroggy

slowpaya said:


> riverbob, limpin logan and humbly yours,slow


Whoa, now we are talking about 3-ways? Easy bud, I think you might be in the wrong thread.


----------



## samsteel

Primary and Auxillary?


----------



## slowpaya

slowpaya said:


> riverbob, limpin logan and humbly yours,slow


brawl in bobs smaller boat,in shallow water,last man standing


----------



## limpinglogan

Can never have enough headlamps....I think I actually had one run out of batteries and I had a back up!

I am always prepared....


----------



## diztortion

Steely74 vs. Black P. Stones

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That

Don't you know Sam was on national tv today? Good luck trying to get through his body guards.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26

Rockin the capri's baby!


----------



## llpof

DonP said:


> Don't knock the sweatpants!!! :yikes:
> 
> And cutoff sweatpants to boot!!!
> 
> They go pretty good with a 31 inch 10 lb. + walleye!! :evil:


Been telling my wife for years that "reel" men make their own fashion statements.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

DonP said:


> Don't knock the sweatpants!!! :yikes:
> 
> And cutoff sweatpants to boot!!!
> 
> They go pretty good with a 31 inch 10 lb. + walleye!! :evil:


Nice "Mandals" too don, im willing to bet you have so many women tryin to get on your boat ya prolly have to fight them off with a stick. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion




----------



## GRUNDY

This is outta control!

"Outdoorsmen" tucking the ole shirt into running pants and fishing with two headlamps?

makin man-pris outta sweatpants?

This thread is startin to make me nervous.


----------



## itchn2fish

Trout King said:


> trout king vs itchin2fish vs riverkat vs optimax for the champion of a west mi trib...lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You're on! My uniform will be purple chaps and a cowboy hat....and nothing else!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

East side vs West side..settle it all! Although we East siders may be outnumbered!


----------



## Roger That

Careful what you wish for Biggy Smalls..


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

ausable_steelhead said:


> East side vs West side..settle it all! Although we East siders may be outnumbered!


"Biggie biggie biggie, can't you see. You cannot tame multiple species like me......"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King

itchn2fish said:


> You're on! My uniform will be purple chaps and a cowboy hat....and nothing else!


i give.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Roger That said:


> Careful what you wish for Biggy Smalls..


Straight chrome homey.....


----------



## itchn2fish

Trout King said:


> i give.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Ya, I even scared myself with that :yikes:


----------



## slowpaya

hey itchy...did you get the memo????were first up,june 15 is the first one,its at reeds lake at dusk.i guess its riverbob,handsome limpinlogon,you and i.now i dont know if this is a tag team bout or what.but its in riverbobs little boat 15 yards off the launch.they want to use bobs bigger boat too cause its got the observers tower(his avatar)so we can get it all on video.ill be packin flea powder in my holster


----------



## bowhunter42

Talk is cheap boys!! Fredbear, would you like some cheese with that wine?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tannhd

Im going to rumble with everyone using the ugly kids as their avatars.


----------



## FredBearYooper

bowhunter42 said:


> Talk is cheap boys!! Fredbear, would you like some cheese with that wine?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Exactly,All I hear is you talking.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Roger That said:


> Well, this is just a fantasy for me really... But if we were to ever have a scheduled event where MS members where to meet in the ring, WWF ( not WWE ) style, who would you like to see battle who?
> 
> 
> Just a few:
> 
> Tamer Vs. Wartfroggy
> _OH YEAH!! vs. Troutguy26_
> Thousandcasts Vs. Wabakimi
> Mark Vs. Quest
> 
> 
> and.... go!


I got nothing but good things to say about Troutguy26. We had it out in my "flies only" thread that went on way, way too long (half of my posts were when I was stuck in sourthern Indiana for depositions and posted out of boredom and I was way too mean). Troutguy26 could assuredly outfish me (specially if he used spawn...) and the last fight I was involved in was during President George H.W. Bush's tenure, sometime around 1989...

Funny thread, however.

Tight lines, guys.


----------



## jerrob

bowhunter42 said:


> Talk is cheap boys!! Fredbear, would you like some cheese with that wine?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2





FredBearYooper said:


> Exactly,All I hear is you talking.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Be careful, he may whup ya, fix ya up and repeat.............vicious cycle.


----------



## troutguy26

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I got nothing but good things to say about Troutguy26. We had it out in my "flies only" thread that went on way, way too long (half of my posts were when I was stuck in sourthern Indiana for depositions and posted out of boredom and I was way too mean). Troutguy26 could assuredly outfish me (specially if he used spawn...) and the last fight I was involved in was during President George H.W. Bush's tenure, sometime around 1989...
> 
> Funny thread, however.
> 
> Tight lines, guys.


 At first i hated this guy and thought he was to "high on the fly", after a couple arguments and so forth ive kinda taken a liking to him. People will always have different opinions and thats just the bottom line of the deal but there are actually alot of things he's posted i agree with him on, so we arent to far off. 

I know you say id out fish ya with spawn but i think id give ya a hell of a run for your money on the ole fly rod to. . I used to be pretty good with one back in the day. 

You ever wanna chase big browns with the fly rods you let me know. Ive got some night spots on lockdown.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

troutguy26 said:


> At first i hated this guy and thought he was to "high on the fly", after a couple arguments and so forth ive kinda taken a liking to him. People will always have different opinions and thats just the bottom line of the deal but there are actually alot of things he's posted i agree with him on, so we arent to far off.
> 
> I know you say id out fish ya with spawn but i think id give ya a hell of a run for your money on the ole fly rod to. . I used to be pretty good with one back in the day.
> 
> You ever wanna chase big browns with the fly rods you let me know. Ive got some night spots on lockdown.


I gladly accept that invitation. 

Just let me know when and I will do my best to be there. 

Thank you!


----------



## wabakimi07

Not sure why I'm on here but thanks for the nomination.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper

jerrob said:


> Be careful, he may whup ya, fix ya up and repeat.............vicious cycle.


I don't know this guys problem is Jerrob, I agree with him on one thread and all of a sudden he is sending me PM's talking about fighting me, says I'm not that bright. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26

Come on guys lets get along...That means you to Miss Bear!


----------



## slowpaya

FredBearYooper said:


> I don't know this guys problem is Jerrob, I agree with him on one thread and all of a sudden he is sending me PM's talking about fighting me, says I'm not that bright.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


just a bunch of hype before the contests begin,dont pay him any mind


----------



## Roger That

Yall shut up now


----------



## slowpaya

k...roger that


----------



## riverbob

slowpaya said:


> hey itchy...did you get the memo????were first up,june 15 is the first one,its at reeds lake at dusk.i guess its riverbob,handsome limpinlogon,you and i.now i dont know if this is a tag team bout or what.but its in riverbobs little boat 15 yards off the launch.they want to use bobs bigger boat too cause its got the observers tower(his avatar)so we can get it all on video.ill be packin flea powder in my holster


Go a way for a few days,n this is what i see, more rumbles involving me. Like i said before. I'm not fighting anyone unless i fish with them frist. because i don't want the light to go out, untill i know every thing they know. ( secret spots,times, n tips) :lol: :evilsmile


----------

